# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Autoriteti i ligjit demokratik përballë krimit të organizuar

## Albo

Qeveritë në Tiranë dhe Prishtinë me anë të kryeministrave dhe ministrave të vetë kanë shprehur vullnetin e tyre politik dhe në të njëjtën kohë nevojën e luftës kundër krimit të organizuar dhe korrupsionit që ka arritur nivele të frikshme si në Shqipëri edhe në Kosovë. Të gjithë ne dhe mbarë bota është njohur me këto qëndrime publike të qeverive përkatëse dhe hapat konkrete që ato po marrin. Ashtu siç lexojmë përditë në shtyp për rrjete kriminale ndërkombëtare të ngritura nga shqiptarë.

Në një sondazh tjetër të hapur pak kohë më parë mbi prioritetet e jetës shqiptare, dy prioritetet kryesore që ju votuat më shumë se të tjerët ishin krimi i organizuar dhe korrupsioni. Pra duket sikur prioritetet e qeverive përkojnë me ato të vete shoqërisë së lirë shqiptare. 

Në këtë sondazh ne duam të masim pulsin e shoqërisë shqiptare në lidhje me qëndrimin që mbajnë ndaj autoritetit të ligjit dhe atij të krimit të organizuar. Pyetja që do tu drejtojmë në këte anketim është si më poshtë:

*Nëse ju do të dëshmonit një akt kriminal apo një akt korrupsioni, a do ta dënonconit atë pranë organeve përkatëse të shtetit shqiptar?*

Të gjithë ju që do të votoni në këtë sondazh, mund të hidhni edhe mendimin tuaj të plotë duke iu përgjigjur këtyre pyetjeve ndihmëse:

- Jetoni me frikën e ligjit demokratik apo ligjit të rrugës kriminale?
- Kush është më i fuqishëm sipas jush, autoriteti i ligjit apo i krimit?
- Kush është duke fituar dhe kush është duke humbur duelin midis ligjit dhe krimit?
- Çfarë kontributi mund të jepni ju si shtetas në këtë drejtim?

Ju ftoj të gjithëve të votoni dhe të jepni edhe mendimin tuaj mbi këtë problem jetik që prek direkt jetën tuaj dhe indirekt imazhin e të gjithë shqiptarëve në mbarë botën.

Albo

P.S Si të gjithë sondazhet e tjera, nuk keni përse replikoni mendimin e anëtarëve të tjerë, mjaftohuni vetëm duke shprehur mendimin tuaj për sondazhin.

----------


## KutaB

jo nuk jetoj me frik
i ligjit
nuk e di
nese jam ne dijeni per nje krim te kryr te i informoj organet shtetrore

----------


## Jani_

do te denoncoja natyrishte,te gjithe ne kemi pergjegjesi per dukurite e keqija te shoqerise sone.
organet e shtetit, jemi te gjithe ne, te gjithe per nje, nje per ..........

----------


## anila_gv

mendoj se do ti informija,por se cfar do te ndodhte ne ato momente se di,pasi asnjehere sme ka ndodhur

----------


## DardanG

Do ta dencoja menjëherë sikur të isha i bindur se Shteti vërtetë e lufton krimin. Por, nëse Shteti është i ndërlidhur me krimin, atëherë vaj halli për denoncuesin! Hakmarrja do ti vij atij, denoncuesit, mos sot nesër!

----------


## joss

Neni 300
Moskallëzimi i krimit 

Moskallëzimi në organet e ndjekjes penale, në gjykatë, në organet e rendit publik, të pushtetit ose të administratës, i një krimi që është duke u kryer apo që është kryer, dënohet me gjobë ose me burgim gjer në tre vjet.
Përjashtohen nga detyrimi për kallzim të paralindurit dhe të paslindurit, vëllezërit dhe motrat, bashkëshorti, adoptuesi dhe të adoptuarit, si edhe personat që janë të detyruar të ruajnë një sekret të njohur për shkak të detyrës apo profesionit.

----------


## rovip

jam dakort me luften kunder korrupsionit te pa nginjur ne bote .cdo njeri duhet te kete frike nga ligji dhe nga krimi irruges per te mos vajtur viktim koti, por me frike duhet te kete nga krimi iorg. akoma me shume  kur ky eshte ne pushtet apo ka fije te forta atje.eveshtire ne vende e situata te tilla per nje qytetar te devotshem e patriot ,por po qendroi indiferent epaguan kete me nje torture te gjate ne jeten e tij ete aferme .guzimi qytetar duhet te flas fort apo anonim.per fatin tone te keq ne dolem nga izolimi kur bota ne kete drejtim eshte ne kolaps,por ajo oksidentalia tashme e ka krijuar opinionin vetes.

----------


## rovip

:Lulja3:   :Lulja3:  


> jam dakort me luften kunder korrupsionit te pa nginjur ne bote .cdo njeri duhet te kete frike nga ligji dhe nga krimi irruges per te mos vajtur viktim koti, por me frike duhet te kete nga krimi iorg. akoma me shume  kur ky eshte ne pushtet apo ka fije te forta atje.eveshtire ne vende e situata te tilla per nje qytetar te devotshem e patriot ,por po qendroi indiferent epaguan kete me nje torture te gjate ne jeten e tij ete aferme .guzimi qytetar duhet te flas fort apo anonim.per fatin tone te keq ne dolem nga izolimi kur bota ne kete drejtim eshte ne kolaps,por ajo oksidentalia tashme e ka krijuar opinionin vetes.

----------


## Dito

Nuk kam besim ne shtet, vete shteti ngriti krimin ne pozitat ku nuk e cenon dot me.


*Dito.*

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Nuk kam me besim tek shteti pasi shteti ketu eshte "Maliqi"

Me zemer qe kam do denoncoja per ndonje krim ose dicka tjeter kundra ligjit,por kur nuk ta mer njeri parasysh perse duhet ta besh nje gje te tille ?!

Lindi*

----------


## ino89

deri sa te jemi te vetvetja asnjehere nuk kam per te jetuar me frike

----------


## WaRrIoR

Nuk kam besim ne organet e drejtesise te shtetit shqiptar.
Me mire tme vrasi ndergjegja per moskallzimin e krimit se sa tme vrasin fajtoret...

----------


## mitjuk

A do ta denonconit një krim pranë organeve të shtetit? 

Mbase   m'varet nga momenti

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Nuk kam besim tek Shteti Shqiptar!

----------


## afro-crack

Patjeter qe do ta denoncoja

----------


## ArtaG

as un nuk kam besim ne shtet (kur te behet se Kosova ende nuk eshte shtet)

----------


## beni67

Une do te denoncoja  cfaredo lloj krimi per te cilin do te kisha dijeni. Mbase do te gjeja nje menyre te sigurte per ta bere kete.Indiferentizmi eshte si nje bumerang qe kthehet e godet koken e indiferentit.

----------


## Poeti

Do ta denoncoja dhe do te provoja te shoh rezultatet per aq sa eshte e mundur, sepse shume here ne krimet e medha ka dore edhe vet shteti!

----------


## luchi

> Nuk kam besim ne shtet, vete shteti ngriti krimin ne pozitat ku nuk e cenon dot me.
> 
> 
> *Dito.*





Pajtohem me ju    hajt shnet e t mira

----------


## PerTy

Une sikur shumica e njerezeve te arsyeshem ne bote nuk jam Pro(Per krimin. Por pas kesaj vijne edhe disa ceshtje tjera qe nuk mund ti mohoj.
Eshte gjendja sociale ne te cilen jetojne shqiptaret ajo qe e shkakton krimin e jo sepse ne e kemi ne "gjak" krimin.
Te ishte papunsia 60 % ne FRance ta nxeme (si vend shume i civilizuar) njerzit do ta hanin njeri tjetren, se per krim te mos flasim.
Pastaj nuk eshte e vertete qe ne nuk e duam shtetin per se, por thjesht identiteti shqiptar bazohet ne etnicitet (gjak) dhe me popuj te identitetit te till nuk i udhheq dot nga lart dhe pa legjitimitet.
Politikanneve te koruptuar dhe UNMIKut ne Kosove natyrisht qe nuk ju pelqen kjo "padegjeshmeri" e shqiptareve, por mendoj se ne duhet te mburremi qe nuk ju kemi besuar autoriteteve verbesisht. kjo ne fakt na ka mbajte gjalle.
nuk duhet kurre me i trivializu problemet, krimi ne keto permasa eshtre shume i rrezikshem per ne posaqerisht per nje arsye (ne si popull i vogel e mbyllur, se paku i kemi besuar njeri tjetrit) ne nje shoqeri ku nuk ka struktura tjera per ta zavendsuar istitucionet e tradites (ketu besimi ne njeri tjeterin) e ketu zhduken, eshte ne fakt nje rrezik i madh.
Ne anen tjeter mendoj se ky "krimi shqiptar" fryhet e propagadohet jasht cdo proporcioni. (dhe jo vetem prej serbve)
Une mendoj qe esenca qendron ne faktin se ne shqiptaret po kalojme nje periudhe me ndryshime te mdhaja, mendoj se kjo eshte pika me e rendsishme ne historine tone, "o sot o kurrë" do te konsolidohemi, ne 1912 gati na zhduken, Shqiperia u pranua por askush sinqerisht nuk besonte se do te mbijetoje. Por ajo mbijetoi, e shqiptaret jashte saj kurre as nuk u zhduken as nuk u asimiluan, dhe kjo nuk i pelqen botes. Jo sepse na urrejnë te gjithe, sepse jemi shume te vegjel per te na urryer gjithe bota, por sepse ne e trazojme "balancen" "stabilitetin apo status quonë, dhe prandaj ju duhet te na demonizojnë.
se nuk mund tua mohosh nje populli te drejten per tu bashkuar, por mund tua mohosh ate te drejte "banditeve", "Islamistave", Fashistave apo ku ta une.
Ne shqiptaret gjithmone na etiketojne, me "anti - ideologjine" e ndoj kohe te caktuar.
Shqiptarja

----------

